# Egg size?



## kdavis228 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have barred rocks and buff orpingtons. They've been laying for a touch over 3 months and my eggs are still only about medium size. Should they be bigger and should they be bigger by now. I thought those two breeds laid large brown eggs. Any info would b great thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It takes time for the eggs to reach full size. My BR lays a large light brown egg.


----------

